# If you Realease Birds Please Read



## Ryan (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi,
I am from Alberta and would like to do more work on my dog. I dont want to go out and disturb the wild populations. If you would be kind enough to let me work the pheasants with my dog it would be much appreciated. I would be glad if you joined in with me I always love to BS with other sportsman. Please let me know if you are releasing close to the boarder. Thanks you.
:beer:


----------

